# 6ft6 texas waderstix "take pride"



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

guy's
check this 6ft6 med lite with a fast tip ""take pride""
stix


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

That's one fine looking fishing rod Billy!


----------

